# Clocks on towers in your city



## Maszkaron (Sep 6, 2005)

I think, that clocks on town hall's, church's towers are one with the most characteristic architectonical details old, historical european towns and cities

Show you clocks from one of the most beautiful towns in Poland - Torun (Thorn)


Clock on gothic town hall




Gothic St. Johns Cathedry




Neogothic St. Cathrine Church




Neoromanesque former St.Trinity Church 


St.Cathrine and St Trinity by night


and other one... on Mokre suburb...


I wait for your towers with clocks


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Brescia (a small city in near Milan)
Piazza Vittoria (Fascist Clock Tower)


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*Singapore*

*Victoria Concert Hall*


























*Chinese High School*










*Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary*










last 2 pics by rark, 3rd last pic by szehoong


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

St.Peter - it used to be the biggest clock in the world for centuries (8.7m diameter). Now it's the colgate in Jersey City... in the background Fraumünster with the famous Chagal windows.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Old City hall, Toronto


----------



## Maszkaron (Sep 6, 2005)

Royal Castle, Warsaw



Palace of Culture & Science


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

I think its the tallest single clock tower in the world but im not sure, overlooked in the UK by Big Ben though for obvious reasons 

Chamberlain Clock Tower, University of Birmingham


----------



## Vitovito (Apr 13, 2004)

San Miguel









San Vicente









:hi:


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Metlife Tower:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*St Stephen's Tower, London*

The most famous clock tower in the world.

("Big Ben" is actually the name of the _bell_, not the tower  )


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*St Pancras, North London*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*St Paul's Cathedral, London*


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

Just about every village, town, and city in Bosnia has a clocktower because, when these settlements were developed, it was an Islamic necessity.

Sarajevo's clocktower:









And the one in Gracanica, typical of village clocktowers:








The restaurant is called "Sahat Kula", which means "Clocktower" in Bosnian.


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is one more, in the village of Pocitelj:


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

Found it, my favorite one of all.  The clocktower in the town of Tesanj:



















Close to the view from it:


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston's first skyscraper, the Custom House.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

*al seef palace,kuwait*


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

*Lyon*

Lyon

Hôtel de Ville

































Clocher de la Charité


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

A couple of other clocktowers in NYC.

City Hall, Manhattan









Con Edison Bldg, Manhattan









Jefferson Market Courthouse, Manhattan









LaGuardia Hall, Brooklyn









Clocktower, Brooklyn









Some other buildings with a clock on it, Brooklyn









Some church I don't know name of in the East Village, Manhattan









First African Methodist Episcopal Zion Church, Brooklyn









St Anthony of Padua, Brooklyn









WSB, Brooklyn









Bay Ridge United Methodist Church, Brooklyn


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Montréal:
Tour de l'horloge:









Hotel de ville:


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

A few from Manchester

Town Hall









Palace Hotel









Minshull Street Crown Courts









Cathedral









Another Church (Photo by Smileyface)


----------



## Bent (Sep 25, 2005)

São Paulo - Brazil

Julio Prestes railway station





































Luz railway station


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

A few Los Angeles ones


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Another NYC clocktower I didn't mention.

Bank of Manhattan, LIC, Queens


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

For Mumbai, the Rajabai Tower of University of Mumbai


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Vote for the Rajabai tower in this poll.


----------



## ill-b (Sep 17, 2002)

The Domtower, was build between 1321 and 1382 in Utrecht.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW, I found the name for that church in East Village and it's called the Church of the Holy Redeemer.


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Istanbul Dolmabahce clock tower


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*
This used to mark the terminus of the KCR Railway. It has since moved to the east and the tower has become a historic symbol.

Source : http://www.pbase.com/alex1030/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur*

A stately, historic building rich in character, it was built in 1897 to house several important government departments during the British administration. This Moorish-inspired building, topped by a shiny copper dome and a 40m high clock tower, is a major landmark in the city. It serves as the backdrop for important events such as the National Day Parade on August 31 and the ushering in of the New Year. This heritage building is now occupied by the Supreme Court and the Textile Museum.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Johor Bahru*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*

*[1]*




















*[2]*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL*


----------



## alexia256 (May 5, 2004)

Great thread. I think everyone has posted some extremely interesting shots. Great work all.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 28, 2002)

Royal Liver Building. Largest clock faces in Britain.








































Pics from www.liverpoolpictorial.co.uk :cheers:


----------



## Craigie_Mann (Jan 18, 2005)

Was wondering when someone would put the greatest building with birds and a clock on


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Some clock towers in my hometown of Chicago:

Clock Tower of Wrigley Building (Image courtesy of Mike Beauchamp)









Abandoned Clock Tower, Central Manufacturing District, Chicago (Image courtesy of Cragin Spring)









Dearborn Station Clock Tower (Image courtesy of Donritt)









Pullman Factory Clock Tower (Image courtesy of kmc_chicago)









Monarch Foods Building (Image courtesy of lumierefl)









Waveland Clock Tower (Image courtesy of benchorizo)









Lane Tech Clock Tower (Image courtesy of Razel613)


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Tower
Birmingham, UK

Tallest freestanding clocktower... *in the world.*









www.johnmhull.biz


----------

